# Buon Natale 2, il ritorno



## Tebe (27 Dicembre 2012)

-Eddai...-_flapflap _
-Tebe smettila non ne ho voglia.-
-Flapflap-
-Hai i piedi freddi.-
-Ma ho la patatina super bagnatissima.-
-Hai guardato un porno?-
-Mannò, è mezz'ora che scruscicchio il lato b sul tuo pipino e...-
-Sei erotomane.-
-No, ho voglia di pipino. Dopo più di 10 giorni credo di averne il diritto.-
-Ho mal di testa.-
-O il pino o la vita!-
-ma cosa dici...- risponde abbracciandomi stretta stretta nella nostra solita posizione. Quella a cucchiaio. Super aderenza maxima -e stai un pò ferma sempre a muoverti come una cavalletta impazzita...-
Mi rannicchio. Vogliosa. Sfrutto le mie chiappette prensili per imprigionargli il pipino quasi risvegliato, vado su e giù come una pornodiva navigata, poi gli prendo la mano che mi sta stringendo un fianco. la faccio scivolare lì. E...
-Ma sei bagnata sul serio!mmmmmhhhh....che bellezza...ma cosa abbiamo qui...di chi è questa patatina tutta bagnatina e...ma...tebe...-
Io già a fare le fusa e contorcermi come una biscia..-Mmmhh...non fermarti...-
-No Tebe fermati. Un attimo.-
Smetto le fusa. Smetto il contorcimento porco e biscioso. Apro gli occhi e snudo i canini - _Dimmi_.-
-Quanti chili hai preso?-
1
3
4
5
6
7
8
Respiro.
OMMMMM
-Ne ho presi tre Mattia. Possiamo fare dopo questa conversazione?-
-Si, aspetta un attimo però.-
Mi molla li quattro a zero nel letto, accende la luce, tira via le lenzuola, lo guardo immobile mentre va in fondo al letto mi prende le caviglie e mi tira poco delicatamente verso di lui, allargandomi le gambe.
E io penso :festa:
Mi abbandono sul letto pregustando qualsiasi cosa ma...niente.
Non sento niente. Nessun movimento laggiù.
Nè una toccatina. Un colpo di lingua. Un doppio vibratore. Qualche pallina cinese.
Che so. Pure un dildo nero.
Niente.
Aspetto qualche secondo. Magari è buio. Non vede. Boh.
Ma poi. Così nuda. Senza lenzuola. Freddo.
Mi tiro su puntandomi sui gomiti e. Lo vedo. In mezzo alle mie gambe. Con la luce del cellulare puntata sulla mia patata.
In fissa.
Oh no. E' andato in svampy? Tipo apparizione?
O minchia...non mi starà mica facendo il luminol...paura...ma no, che paura...saranno due mesi che non scopo manager...ormai le tracce saranno passate.
-Mattia...-
-Ma Tebe..li hai messi tutti qui i chili, hai visto?-
Sposta la luce. Va sul monte di venere. Scruta. Mi alza una gamba. Poi l'altra. Poi va sotto. La guarda di traverso. Poi a destra. Poi a sinistra.
-Avrai cinque chili di patata! ma è una cosa enorme! Ciccia di brutto! Ma sembri pure gonfia! Si vede pure il clitoride! Ma sei sicura che sia tutto normale? E _tanta tanta_!-
-.......-
-Pazzesco! Non ne ho mai vista una così!-






Oggi scrivo a Man.
Almeno lui apprezza. 
:blank::incazzato:


----------



## Guest (27 Dicembre 2012)

sei davvero _diversamente _tutto, non ingrassi nemmeno come una persona normale! 

tre chili, continua così! :up:

magari distribuiscili meglio:rotfl:

ok la smetto :rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (27 Dicembre 2012)

Mattia è un mito!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## gas (27 Dicembre 2012)

mi si sarebbe ammosciato a tal punto che non si sarebbe rialzato fino al nuovo anno :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (27 Dicembre 2012)

gas;bt6876 ha detto:
			
		

> mi si sarebbe ammosciato a tal punto che non si sarebbe rialzato fino al nuovo anno :rotfl::rotfl:


ti fanno ammosciare il pipino le guest star ciccie?


----------



## gas (27 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe;bt6877 ha detto:
			
		

> ti fanno ammosciare il pipino le guest star ciccie?


ma no....
il suo non fare
il suo modo investigativo


----------



## OcchiVerdi (27 Dicembre 2012)

gas;bt6878 ha detto:
			
		

> ma no....
> il suo non fare
> il suo modo investigativo


che probabilmente era voluto....


----------



## Tebe (27 Dicembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi;bt6879 ha detto:
			
		

> che probabilmente era voluto....



infatti.

Ora però basta.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (27 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe;bt6880 ha detto:
			
		

> infatti.
> 
> Ora però basta.


Prevedo una violenza sessuale su Mattia o una telefonata a Manager :mexican:


----------



## babsi (27 Dicembre 2012)

ma io non capisco.
ma come diamine è possibile che Mattia sia così disinteressato al sesso
io ogni volta al mio devo evitare che mi violenti sul posto
e in genere con tutti gli ominidi è così
e sono ben consapevole che non è che dipenda da me in particolare, ma dai loro ormoni in generale insomma
Tebina ma come fai?
io mi sentirei rifiutata come donna credo
m'offenderei a morte pur essendo consapevole che non sono IO ad avere mancanze o che, ma che dipende da lui
però bò
alla lunga esaspera
a parte che ripeto nn lo so, mi ci dovrei forse trovare per dirlo


----------



## Tebe (27 Dicembre 2012)

babsi;bt6887 ha detto:
			
		

> ma io non capisco.
> ma come diamine è possibile che Mattia sia così disinteressato al sesso
> io ogni volta al mio devo evitare che mi violenti sul posto
> e in genere con tutti gli ominidi è così
> ...


eeeehhhh?????
Macchè...ho l'autostima alle stelle, figurati se mi sento rifiutata.
Ma mattia è sempre stato così, un pò sessualmente bradipo.
Poi la sua libido viaggia in contemporanea con i problemi di vita.
Più è stressato meno scopa e in questo momento è super stressato.
Io vado al contrario, più ho problemi più ho voglia di trombare.

Niente di nuovo sotto il sole.


----------



## babsi (27 Dicembre 2012)

no no lo so vi leggo da na vita ormai quindi già sapevo
ma infatti io lo so che non ti intacca a te come donna, dicevo che io forse mi sentirei rifiutata, magari all'inizio capricciosamente parlando dico; poi però mi farei i miei due bei conti e capirei che non così, che non dipende da me
però qst discorso lo puoi fare se già conosci da tempo una persona e sai come reagisce alla cose; oppure se sei molto consapevole come donna; molte altre al posto tuo avrebbero pensato di avercela quadrata, chessò :carneval:
non tutte hanno l'autostima a mille 
non tutte hanno piena consapevolezza di se stesse
e nn tutte conoscono l'altro sesso per bene
e conosco persone che si fanno tremila pippe mentali per sciocchezzuole
e lì non è una questione di età
ma vaglielo un po' a spiegare

cmq al di là del fatto che tu conosci la motivazione, la accetti e sai che nn dipende da te
direi che da fastidio lo stesso, o no?


----------



## Tebe (27 Dicembre 2012)

babsi;bt6889 ha detto:
			
		

> no no lo so vi leggo da na vita ormai quindi già sapevo
> ma infatti io lo so che non ti intacca a te come donna, dicevo che io forse mi sentirei rifiutata, magari all'inizio capricciosamente parlando dico; poi però mi farei i miei due bei conti e capirei che non così, che non dipende da me
> però qst discorso lo puoi fare se già conosci da tempo una persona e sai come reagisce alla cose; oppure se sei molto consapevole come donna; molte altre al posto tuo avrebbero pensato di avercela quadrata, chessò :carneval:
> non tutte hanno l'autostima a mille
> ...


Mi da fastidissimo,  mi fa andare proprio in picco, anche perchè..è sempre appiccicato a me, mi sbaciucchia, mi tocca, non mi molla un attimo nel letto, se non mi vede girare per casa dopo 10 minuti mi chiama...insomma...
Anche il suo pipino è reattivo e basta davvero poco (con me almeno) ma al di la del fastidio alla fine non è che ci possa fare molto.
Ormai sono anni che abbiamo capito i nostri diversi ritmi di libido ma adesso mi pesa.
Minchia. MI PESA!


Da stasera comunque vado giù di artiglieria pesante e gli faccio un discorsino.
Io voglio scopare almeno una volta alla settimana. Che si organizzi come vuole ma questo è.
:blank:

Ora vado a broccolare occhiverdi


----------



## babsi (27 Dicembre 2012)

oddio tebe ahahaha
mi ti immagino a battere un pugno sul tavolo di fronte a Mattia spaurito in un angoletto della cucina e te che gli urli:
"AMMOBBASTA AMMò! OGGI SI TROMBA, PUNTO! VIA I PANTALONI, GIù LE BRAGHE, SU, SENZA STORIE!!"
:incazzato:

ahahah
:carneval:


----------



## Innominata (27 Dicembre 2012)

Il mio gatto ti manda sempre a dire che ti detesta perche' leggendoti cado sempre dalla sedia e lui rimane spiaccicato sotto.
Mattia e' troppo, troppo meno noioso di Man. Il gatto rischia grosso lo stesso, ma rispetto a Mattia Man e' una palla mostruosa.  Pure il suo taglio di capelli secondo me e' piu' palloso di quello di Mattia. Ascolta, molla Manager mentre la storia e' ancora bella fiammante, prima di scojonarti come dicono qua, cosi' conservi ottimi ricordi...:up:


----------

